# Acquisition WOO HOO !!!!



## slotnut (May 14, 2009)

Ok so I posted a comment on carcats thread lookn for Patrick STP and received three responses. Wow that was awesome. Carcat purchased first so I was told. Excellent as it should be . Second offer car was rough so passed on because could see 325 for it with damage. 
Ok so that bring us to the mother load. Of giddyness . Purchased 125+ cars . Some mint loose, some used, some missing glass , painted or altered. I have to go thru pick my needs and wants then sell /trade extras.pics later . Mostly all tycos 70 80 s .

Here are some pics, more to follow.


----------



## Omega (Jan 14, 2000)

Oh boy, can't wait to see pic. Great deal and find.

Dave


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

Well it SOUNDS cool . . . but I think we'd all be more impressed if this tale included pics hehe -- wink wink

Congrats!


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

Interested...


----------



## slotnut (May 14, 2009)

*more pics*

Here are a few more.


----------



## slotnut (May 14, 2009)

Mega we are close enough to get together . lets plan a meet. have any Trades?


----------



## slotnut (May 14, 2009)

Now i haven't sorted yet and picked my keepers, but do know alot will be sold or traded for needs or combo of both. Hope to sort Mon tues. 

I actually have several collections I've acquired over the past several years and kids don't want so as time allows i will be posting stuff. Like these from another collection


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

JaCkPoT!!!!!!!! Congrats!!!!!!!


----------



## Pomfish (Oct 25, 2003)

YOU SUCK!

And congratulations 
Enjoy this one as it is once in a lifetime.

I already had mine years ago so now everything is just a comparison to that deal.
Great find, good to see they deals are still out there.
Later,
Keith


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

Wow - nice job!:thumbsup: 

I'd be interested in one of the red, white & blue Tyco #5 Chargers and a Skoal Bandit Buick if you decide to sell them -- been gunning for those for a long time.


----------



## plymouth71 (Dec 14, 2009)

I`d be interested in the red white blue Tyco Semi and a Turbo Hopper in Red ! Maybe we can make a trade if those become available!


----------



## vansmack2 (Feb 9, 2012)

I love the Buicks/Olds car. I have been looking for some on the cheap to repaint and customize. I finally got one of those 25th anniversary ones today.

If you have some Super G+ endbells for a reasonable price I could use a few.

David


----------



## vansmack2 (Feb 9, 2012)

I love the Buicks/Olds car. I have been looking for some on the cheap to repaint and customize. I finally got one of those 25th anniversary ones today.

If you have some Super G+ endbells for a reasonable price I could use a few.

David


----------



## 41-willys (Jan 7, 2000)

Nice score:thumbsup: There is some nice cars there. Congrats.


----------



## Rawafx (Jul 20, 1999)

I'd like to trade something of mine for one of the Wh/Rd/Bl #5 Tyco Dodge Chargers you have. Here is a link to my Photobucket page of current items:
http://s193.beta.photobucket.com/user/Rawafx/library/Nov For Sale

Thanks in advance,

Bob Weichbrodt
[email protected]
Winston-Salem, NC


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

Nice find...any decisions or prices yet on the keeper or seller cars??? RM


----------



## slotnut (May 14, 2009)

Not yet , worked weekend and other things in way , but hope to sort and decide .


----------



## slotnut (May 14, 2009)

*rwb semi and red hopper avail for trade or sell.*



plymouth71 said:


> I`d be interested in the red white blue Tyco Semi and a Turbo Hopper in Red ! Maybe we can make a trade if those become available!


Ply lmk what u have in trade or will sell semi for 6.00 body only. missing one mud flap and pipes one missing other broken.
hopper is excellent shape sell for 18.00. Plus Shipping to u. 

Slotnut


----------



## slotnut (May 14, 2009)

Ok, have sorted and will begin posting tomorrow in swap sell thread. Look for Acquisition liquidation of collections. All those that mentioned interest in cars prior will be afforded first option on those cars. 
I ask your patience while conducting this, between my work and other things u may not get a fast response, but hope to respond asap. Paypal, M.O. Or personel chk welcome. Cash and/or partial trades considered on some expensive cars. 
Conditions will be listed and chassis may not be original to car. All cars are used with wear at various levels. Some chassis require repair, cleaning, parts. Additional information is available upon request. 

Some items wanted as follows.

AFX WANTED-Any Faller releases. Any S releases from Japan. Much more. 


TYCO Wanted- Any foreign releases, Any new in boxes. Have many gaps in collection lmk what have u. 

MODEL MOTORING WANTED- ANY 55 chevies and GTX, 70 roadrunners?


----------

